# I love my frogs!



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

So I'm going to be getting quite a few new additions in the near future so I figured I'd start a thread I can continually update it when I get my new additions.

I'll start with what I already have. Leucs, cobalts, retics and azureus. Sadly my other azureus and other retics are a lot shier so it's much more difficult for me to get pictures of them.


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

And now, these are what I picked up yesterday. Thanks to Tuckinrim8 for thinking of me when these went up for sale, I love them!

Due to the size of the temp tank it's been rather difficult to get _any_ pictures of the Cayo de Aguas, but when I do they'll be posted here. I was told one of the Cayos was heard calling (although I haven't personally) and I just found eggs in the temp tank. Pair!

I believe the Rio Bronco with the white legs is the female. I don't remember off the top of my head, but I was assured they are a sexed pair.


----------



## michaelslenahan (Mar 10, 2009)

congrats bro! I love cayos, and someday might add some to the collection after I get a bit more experience. Good luck with the breeding!

You seem to be accumulating quite the collection!

=)


----------



## BBoyette (Mar 9, 2009)

Beautiful!


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

Nice pickups! The female Rio is especially gorgeous. 

I don't think I've seen photos of your fants - what morph have you got?


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

Well, technically I own fants. I've paid for them. I just don't have any in my possession yet. So here's what's up. I've paid for and am getting three Man Creek pumilios and three more leucs from herpetologic.net tomorrow (tomorrow! w00t!) I'm getting a pair of lowland fantasticus and a pair of imitator veraderos from Understory Enterprises on May 12th. And I'm getting at least one more leuc and a pair of A. Bassleris, Chrome Green in July from Understory. In between May and July... who knows what'll happen (or if I decide to add some more to my Understory list... hmm....)

I've gotta say, I was surprised with my Rios. I got them for a great deal because another local frogger needed to clear out some space for some new, more rare, shipments he got in. But I didn't see them before I purchased them. I did a little research on the forum and all the pictures I could find were of Rios that are bright orange or yellow.... So when I went to pick them up and I saw that deep red-orange I was particularly thrilled. I just wish the camera could pick up some of the true colors of these guys. They're even better in person (then again, they always are....)


----------



## -Jex- (Mar 29, 2008)

Wow! Your collection grows everytime I look your direction. Which is a lot. Your place is soon to look like chris'.


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

LOL that's 'cause I've got no self-control! And trust me, this isn't exactly doing wonders for my savings account. I'm thinking this weekend I'm going to clean out my room, then I should have you and Mike and anyone else who wants to come over.


----------



## Lilypad87 (Feb 21, 2007)

nice pics i wish i had room for such a great collection  hey can you post any of the viv setups for these guys?


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

GAH! I'm pacing back and forth because my shipment won't be here until 9 AM at the earliest and I can't wait to go down to the FedEx station....

Anyway, I can post a few viv picks if you'd like. But it should be noted that I've avoided making my own as often as I can. I've only gotten big into the hobby over the past four or five months so far and I've had a huge school load (I'm looking at graduating in May with my bachelor's in philosophy) and I've been working full time (I'll be you can't guess _why_ I"ve been working full time) and all my extra-cirriculars. So any of the vivs I've built myself have been done very quickly and are adequate for what I'm using them for, but really don't look all that good.

I'm looking at setting up two vivs as soon as I graduate, though. Being much more thorough about it too. So I'm hoping those turn out nice. I'll post those when I'm done with them (I'm thinking Junish).

I think the point in this is, I'd love to post a few pics of my vivs, they are _mine_... the ones I post just won't be created by _me_.


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

SmackoftheGods said:


> GAH! I'm pacing back and forth because my shipment won't be here until 9 AM at the earliest and I can't wait to go down to the FedEx station....
> 
> I've only gotten big into the hobby over the past four or five months


Wow, you're a fast collector. I thought I was obsessive, but you've got me beat! 

And believe me, I know how the waiting kills you. I have frogs I ordered in FEBRUARY that are just supposed to be arriving sometime next week. I'm getting so frustrated, I feel like a little kid (and I'm far from it). I just want to stamp my foot and yell I want them NOW!

Deb


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

I've mentioned a few times, this isn't particularly healthy for my wallet.

The shipment I'm getting today is from a late January purchase. Weather is finally good enough that the shipper feels okay about shipping the frogs.

I'm right there with you about feeling like a kid. But right now I'm just trying to waste time on dendroboard....


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

Here we go again....

Thanks to Sean Stewart from Herpetologic.net

Turns out the leucs are a lot bigger than I expected them to be. They're almost the size of the female that was my first frog. I'm major excited for them... I'm just pissed that I can't be at home to enjoy these frogs right now. I missed my first class this morning and the first half of my second class to pick these frogs up. Now i'm an hour away from my frogs 

Okay, so coolest thing ever. I've got some other pumilios in 10 gallon temp tanks while I set something up for them. I haven't heard a call. I had three of these Man Creeks in a single small tuperware that was used for transporting. I put them in my car (after taking pictures and taking temperature in the styrofoam at the FedEx location to ensure that everything was alright) and started the seven minute drive home. In this itty bitty container, with all the comotion going on inside the car, with the drive and whatnot - one of my Man Creeks started calling! So excited.

When I got them in their real viv he started a fuller faster call and my cat approached the tank and just stared at the tank while he was calling.

Pictures... gotta have the pictures....


----------



## michaelslenahan (Mar 10, 2009)

Those are looking great man! Have us over soon! =)


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

The veradero are here!

I have to say these are probably my most bold frog. Major cool factors. I have four species calling: retics, leucs, pumilios and now imitators. However, whenever I walk into my room to see which pumilio is calling (cayo de agua, rio bronco, man creek...) everything stops. Not these guys. My male veradero has claimed the tallest bromeliad and he looks at me and calls. I got lucky enough that on my first day of having them I already have a call shot. He started calling within ten minutes of being released into his new home.

By the way, these pictures don't do the metallic shine to them any justice. Brilliant frogs.


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

My fantasticus are here!

Major cool factors. I've got one with a butterfly shape on his head and one with two black dots on his head. The one with the butterfly shape on his head is major bold, the other one, not so much. Unfortunately I'm still working on their vivarium so I've got them in a ten gallon temp tank for now... kinda hard to get pictures. But I think I got a few good ones. Mostly of my (presumed) male because he's more bold.

Someone tell me something, the one with two dots on its head, does that look like a gravid frog or is it just a perfect pear shape?


----------



## -Jex- (Mar 29, 2008)

And the collection grows! lol. I can't wait to see these in person. The UAF's are sure getting a good collection of frogs going. I thinks its about time for our own frog festivals


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

Man, you have my ideal collection now. 

My rack starts tomorrow. Beautiful frogs as usual, Smack! Keep em coming. 

...and I would agree that the pear shaped fant looks female and gravid. How old are they?


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

Understory told me they're around six to eight months. But they said the same thing about my retics and they've laid half a dozen times, so it wouldn't surprise me if they're old enough to lay.


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

Of course as soon as I get my first calling pic all hell breaks lose. I had to share:


----------



## michaelslenahan (Mar 10, 2009)

Love those veraderos! Definitely on the list some day. 

Have us over again soon. =)


----------



## Meltos (Feb 11, 2008)

Superb collection, Nice to see such a variety. Im planning on keeping a few leucs or deyings in the future, But with all your new additions, Im unsure what to go for! Thanks for sharing, Have fun with them. Scott


----------



## Phyllobates (Dec 12, 2008)

Man I'm super jealous of all the people getting veradero's right now! Nice frogs!

Chris


----------



## laylow (Apr 6, 2009)

They are all very good looking! I can't wait to come home from C'bus and checkout all your darts. I heard you had a good collection but I had no Idea!!!!!!!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

sweet Veraderos!!!


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks guys. I have a feeling I'll be posting more pics soonish. I never get bored with taking pictures of them.

Interesting how now that I have them I'm looking forward to my next shipment.... Not that I don't love and enjoy and appreciate all my current frogs!

So, things to look out for in July: chrome green bassleri, uakarii, southern variabilis. I might even go a little crazy and get some summersi and/or blackwater vents.


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

Time for some new pics. I picked these up from Understory last month. Some of them are still a little shy so I'll try to get more pics in the week....


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

Also, some of my tads are finally starting to color up. These are my leucs.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Awesome thread. Keep 'em coming with the updates... Lovely collection


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks guys. I just got a PM about my bassleri. They're chrome green/blue, I think I've also seen them called sisa (or something along those lines). They decided to come out and play for a little while, so here's a little bassleri appreciation, as well as another picture of my uakarii, veradero, both my rio broncos and one of my leucs (my very first frog ever to be exact) who also decided they would play 

Now if only I could convince my southern variabilis to stop running away....


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

lilypad asked for a few full tank shots, so here are a couple (I'm aware of how late I'm fulfilling this request). One is my leuc tank (if you look carefully you can see all four) and the other is my uakarii tank. I'm aware that uakarii are a little more terrestrial, but they seem to love their tank. They're always climbing all over and they're never hiding, they love to be admired despite the vertical set up of the tank.

My chrome green bassleri tank is also posted somewhere on the forum as well as my fant/cayo split tank.

It should also be noticed that not all of the tanks I have were built by myself, but I'm willing to post them anyway as I'm a fan of them


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

I'd love an update on this thread!

You have an awesome collection - the Veraderos, Fants and Varis are all way up there on my list!

Oh, and let's not forget the retics!


----------



## Arizona Tropicals (Feb 15, 2010)

Nice collection!


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

Haha! I haven't seen this thread in a while....

I'm in the process of moving some of my frogs around.... I've done a little bit of changing my collection as well.

I made a bad choice and didn't do quite as much research on the reticulatus as I probably should have. I kept a trio in a smaller space than I probably should have and they're a much more aggressive frog than I expected. The males ended up killing each other off and then I sent off the female. I've got plans to reacquire some new retics hopefully sometime this summer. Fants and cayos are not in my collection anymore as well, however I'm thinking about getting some new lowland fants later this summer as well (I didn't feel that the vivarium I was keeping them in was well suited to their needs and I didn't want to see anything bad happen to them, I did love them though, so if I can manage to set up a good vivarium over the summer or in the fall they'll be back in my collection).

I don't think I posted that I have benedicta now, I'm going to try to take some new pictures of them (they're breeding now and so they come out quite often, it shouldn't be that hard to get some decent photos).

I'm setting up some new vivariums. The new Veradero viv will hopefully be done soon, I'll post that and I'll try to take some new pics around the frog room when I get a chance. Sorry I don't have any pictures to post just yet


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

Nice thread glad it got resurected . . . Nice collection you have.


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

Couple of quick pics that were snapped around the frog room today.

My variabilis are shy and buttholes. They run from everything:




























Pretty decent shot of my bassleri:










Both my Veradero in the canister they like to initiate courtship:


----------



## jon (Mar 12, 2008)

Bitchin collection of pics.


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

Thanks for the update! That is a nice shot of the Bassleri. I'd love a shot of the Veradero tank when you get a chance. 

How are the uakarii? Still diggin the vertical digs? 



SmackoftheGods said:


> My variabilis are shy and buttholes.


Ahahaa. They're Southern's, right? I've been considering them...


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

afterdark said:


> Thanks for the update! That is a nice shot of the Bassleri. I'd love a shot of the Veradero tank when you get a chance.
> 
> How are the uakarii? Still diggin the vertical digs?
> 
> ...


My uakarii lay eggs in their viv all the time. Just nothing good yet. I've tried a few suggestions from other fantastica group frogs recently, but nothing's worked. I think it's just that they're a year and a half old. They've got plenty of time to figure it all out. I'll be moving them this summer, though. They're going in an old re-done 24x18x24 viv that I'll do when I'm done with the one I'm working on right now. I'm moving quite a few frogs starting with the Veradero. The new Veradero tank will be on the board in a couple of weeks, promise!

My variabilis are southerns. Currently they're pretty shy, I'm going to put a few extra plants in to see if that will coax them out, but the coloration on those guys is totally worth it on the occasion that I actually _do_ get to see them.

Edit: I tend to go straight to answering questions when they're asked of me and when I'm done answering them everything else slips my mind. I actually do appreciate the compliments nathan and jon, even though I didn't mention it


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

Update time! Why is it that I'm the only one who bugs you for updates on your frogs?! I want your collection!


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

afterdark said:


> Update time! Why is it that I'm the only one who bugs you for updates on your frogs?! I want your collection!


Haha! Mike... the frog room is going through some changes, as is the collection. This thread is no longer up to date. There are species on here I no longer have anymore, and there are species that I either have or am getting that aren't on here anymore. Things should slow down for me next month and then I'll make some posts. I'm trying to get good shots with my new camera, but it's a stupid point-and-shoot and it's hard. So, in the next two months I'll try to take some cool shots around the frog room and then end of June I'll put up a new thread


----------

